# Stuck at home



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well all of our Holiday plans were spoiled when the rain came







got 4 inches in 1 day and that wasn't counting the other 4 days of rain. So much for camping.







Maybe I should get pontoons put on the Outback.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well I'm sure you will feel sorry for us out in the west, 86 degrees today sunny ! Is Fall actually going to come to the Sacramento Valley?

We really would like to take a short (weekend) trip with the new trailer over to the coast, but need to get that window problem resolved first. Stay dry!

Herbicidal


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

The rain stopped sunny







sunny . Were outta here Friday.

PS: Herb, it's in the mid 80's here as well.


----------

